# Firefox crashing



## YSRRider

over the past month or so I have been having issues with firefox. Most of the time when I load facebook, the screen goes black and I get a popup that says display adapter stopped working and it usually recovers. Sometimes it tries to recover, goes black again then restarts my computer. Should I have any worries about updating my video drivers? Side issue, this is an older PC, built in 2013 or 2014. Asus Maximus 3 extreme MB? 8gb of ram EVGA 720 I think? cant remember. This PC is constantly cranking away and getting slower. Do I need more ram? I know its time to build a newer machine but if I can limp this another few months I'd be happy.


----------



## Corday

Do update the driver(s) if available. I don't think FF is the problem.


----------



## SpywareDr

Same problem with that page after loading Firefox in its Safe Mode?

Troubleshoot Firefox issues using Safe Mode | Firefox Help


----------



## YSRRider

have not tried safe mode yet


----------



## SpywareDr

It's an easy test. If everything works fine when Firefox is running in its Safe Mode, that often means one or more of your Add-ons/Extensions is causing some kind of problem.


----------

